# amplificador de un mic electret



## luis_elpibeorellana (Sep 10, 2007)

holas amigos solo quisiera que me pasen algun circuito simple para un electret q se alimente con 3V o algo asi.
Tengo este circuito pero no se si funciona bien


----------



## Dano (Sep 10, 2007)

ese circuito debería funcionar.

Saludos


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Sep 16, 2007)

che dano sabes que yo quiero poner un electret chiquito,algo asi cono el de los celulares.consegui donde comprarlo pero me dijeron que es un electret pero no es igual que el otro.el normal tiene 20db y el chiquito 2v o algo asi.o sea va funcionar con el mismo circuito???


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Nov 17, 2007)

tengo un drama con este circuito.funciona perfectamente con los electret que son grandes pero lo quise provar con un electret peuqño que le sauqe a un mp3 y no fonciona.?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 22, 2007)

Tuviste en cuenta la polaridad del micrófono?


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 22, 2007)

Es posible que hallas invertido la poladad del microfono como lo dice el conpañero Li-ion  o que se halla desconectado algo
Saludos


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Nov 22, 2007)

o sea los microfonos los puse bien...la cosa es que yo hablo por el mic y no pasa nada! con el electret grande funciona perfectamente...


----------



## santipido (Ene 24, 2009)

Hola pienso armar el mismo circuito y tengo una duda como reconozco la polaridad de mic
cual es el + y cual el -?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 24, 2009)

El que parece que tiene conexiones a la carcaza del mic es el negativo o tierra.

Saludos!


----------



## santipido (Ene 25, 2009)

Muchas gracias! Duda aclarada


----------



## antuanvidal (Oct 1, 2009)

hola a todos, me gustaria saber con que corriente trabaja el mic electret?
saludos


----------



## teco (Nov 15, 2009)

Alguien tiene un amplificador con LM324 que funcione realmente?? hasta ahora he probado algunos sin resultados...para el mismo tipo de mic de la fig. anterior de santipido


----------



## AMiranda (Nov 15, 2009)

En el primer esquema del hilo, supongo que variando la resistencia de 100k se varía la ganancia no?

por cierto qué nivel es la salida, ¿linea? o es simplemente el primer previo interno del micrófono que luego hay que conectar a un previo para sacar nivel de linea...

un saludo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 15, 2009)

AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> En el primer esquema del hilo, supongo que variando la resistencia de 100k se varía la ganancia no?


No


> por cierto qué nivel es la salida, ¿linea? o es simplemente el primer previo interno del micrófono que luego hay que conectar a un previo para sacar nivel de linea...


Este previo te dará suficiente señal como para entrar por "Línea", un poco justo pero debería alcanzarte.
Si necesitas mayor señal, habrá que amplificar más.


----------



## AMiranda (Nov 15, 2009)

ok, gracias...

cómo se podría variar la ganancia entonces? colocando una resistencia ajustable entre el emisor y masa? o quizá lo suyo sería dejar ese primer transistor tal y como está y añadir un segundo transistor y con ese ajustar la ganancia...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 15, 2009)

AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> ....cómo se podría variar la ganancia entonces?


Reemplazando la resistencia de 10 KOhms por un potenciómetro de igual valor, del punto medio del potenciómetro consigues variar el nivel de la señal, esto sirve si te "Sobra" nivel de señal.


> quizá lo suyo sería dejar ese primer transistor tal y como está y añadir un segundo transistor y con ese ajustar la ganancia...


Y esto sería si te "Falta" nivel de señal.


----------



## AMiranda (Nov 15, 2009)

perfecto Fogonazo!!

esto es interesante:

http://www.epanorama.net/zen_schematics/Prac/ecm.html


----------

